# Dog sitting - maltypoo



## Raj13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi
I am looking for someone to sit my dog (maltypoo) whilst I'm away on holiday for about a couple of weeks. I am based in Chelmsford. Could anyone help please
Thanks
Raj


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I home board small breeds, and I'm not that far from you. http://www.littlelegssmalldogclub.co.uk/index.php


----------

